# Ibanez JEM build story *Pics inside*



## caparison_x (Oct 29, 2010)

Specifications
Neck Joint: All Access Neck Joint (modded from Square Heel)

HEAD
Head Stock: Ibanez Jem with Walnut Burl Veneer
Head Angle: 15 degrees
Machine Heads: Sperzel Locking

NECK
Neck Material: Hard Maple
Neck Grip: Caparison style, from a standard ibby neck its been flattened to feel more like a UV/Seven string neck
Fingerboard Material: rosewood with ToL abalone inlay
Neck Scale: 648mm (25 1/2 inch.)
Nut Width: 42mm
No. of Frets: 24 Frets
Frets: Jumbo
Nut: Ibanez R2, 42mm
Position Inlay: ToL
BODY
Body Shape: Jem
Body Material: Alder, Purple Heart , Maple
Bridge: Licenced FRT II with Tremel-no locking the bridge into a fixed position

ELECTRONICS 
PICKUP
Neck Position: Bareknuckle Coldsweat
Center Position: 
Bridge Position: Bareknuckle Coldsweat
Controls: Master Volume(CTS), 3 Way Lever Switch, Master Tone with Bridge Pickup and Neck Pickup Coil Split Switch(Push-Push Switch) 
FINISH
Head Top: Walnut burl
Body Finish: Walnut Burl 
Hardware Color: Schaller-Black, ibanez-Cosmo Black 
Tuning: D Standard

Im going to try and start off with the earliest parts and work my way through the build

The original neck was for a square heel joint, the build quality was over all good. Nothing exceptional no bindings or any fancy truss rod, just a standard cloned neck made on a CNC router with Tree of Life inlays which were also CNC routed. The machine fabrication means the neck is basically identical to most square heel ibby necks, save that it has a 16 inch radius which feels more like vintage fender. (Weird huh)











Alot of people wanted me to keep the body as is from this picture, and I was seriously tempted to do so, but the neck and the body werent matched and I needed something to tie the two parts together. In comes you guys and my original thread asking for ideas on Veneers.






After checking out some sites, I choose the Walnut Burl, and ordered it in locally from a carpentry supply store






Several websites explained the Contact gluing method and the vacuum press method, I choose the one try contacted glue and hoped I could get it right




















After getting a good cut on the veneer it I took this shot





You all know what these are  I went with 2 Coldsweats as I wanted a Medium out put guitar and like what I heard from both neck and bridge positions, theyre a calibrated set Tim wound for use as a pair 





So, here it is 













Mark


----------



## caparison_x (Oct 29, 2010)

Here a shot of the veneer line










If that was messed up i was gonna Burst paint the guitar black to hide the shitty veneer line, but i was happy with it so i left it natural 




































There it is


----------



## synrgy (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice guitar.

I see you have a  kitteh-in-training. I think I'm even more excited about that than I am the guitar.


----------



## caparison_x (Oct 29, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Nice guitar.
> 
> I see you have a  kitteh-in-training. I think I'm even more excited about that than I am the guitar.



+1


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 29, 2010)

Sweet baby jesus ... that looks awesome!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was one of teh "against" ppl for placing a veneer on top of that beautiful axe. But the final product is astouding. Great job mate.


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow man that thing is amazing.


----------



## yacker (Oct 29, 2010)

That is definitely awesome looking. How did you go about routing the veneer to match that trem route?


----------



## caparison_x (Oct 29, 2010)

yacker said:


> That is definitely awesome looking. How did you go about routing the veneer to match that trem route?



used a scalpel around the edges then sanded it back to smooth the lines


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 29, 2010)

really nice, I saw those bodies on ebay for a while, really cool that you did a veneer with it. how is the neck compared to a real jem or wizard?


----------



## jymellis (Oct 29, 2010)

one of the nicest non ibanez jems i have ever seen!


----------



## caparison_x (Oct 30, 2010)

SpaceDock said:


> really nice, I saw those bodies on ebay for a while, really cool that you did a veneer with it. how is the neck compared to a real jem or wizard?




The neck profile is more flat, it almost feels like the caparison grip near the 1st frets but all the way up the neck.

the only way i can describe it in ibanez terms would be like the old UV neck profile but on a six string.


----------



## 777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Why put such a horrible looking cheap bridge on such a guitar =[


----------



## caparison_x (Oct 30, 2010)

777 said:


> Why put such a horrible looking cheap bridge on such a guitar =[



Because I locked the bridge with a Tremel-no.

Why spend £199 on a Lo Pro or £200 on a Floyd when it's in a fixed position?

In my opinion if you want to have a locked/fixed position tremelo then paying 20 times the cost of that trem is a false economy, not to mention I've just bought an RG550 with SD pups for £150 so if I wanted a floating trem I can simply swap the generic chinese made trem for the RG's Lo Pro.

Let me know if you think I'm missing something here.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 30, 2010)

I think it looks great, but I feel bad that all that awesome wood got covered up. It looks cool, but I think it would look cool either way.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 30, 2010)

caparison_x said:


> Because I locked the bridge with a Tremel-no.
> 
> Why spend £199 on a Lo Pro or £200 on a Floyd when it's in a fixed position?
> 
> ...



Aesthetics aside, the real Floyd has a brass block = vastly superior sustain and (IMO atleast) tone. Simply put, there's a reason why licensed trems are priced the way they are. 

I say aesthetics aside because (again IMO) licensed trems really don't look as nice as a nice FR or Gotoh or Lo Pro even. That's just me though 

Seriously sweet looking guitar otherwise.


----------



## caparison_x (Oct 31, 2010)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Aesthetics aside, the real Floyd has a brass block = vastly superior sustain and (IMO atleast) tone. Simply put, there's a reason why licensed trems are priced the way they are.
> 
> I say aesthetics aside because (again IMO) licensed trems really don't look as nice as a nice FR or Gotoh or Lo Pro even. That's just me though
> 
> Seriously sweet looking guitar otherwise.



Ive got lots of different trems (lo pro7, floyd and a schaller) and I can assure that a cheap trem + tremel-no clamping it to the body will give you equal if not greater sustain.

I say this not as opinion but from personal experience with these products installed in anything from an old washburn (OFR) to a caparison (schaller) and a UV777 (Lo Pro)


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 31, 2010)

The guitar is awesome but the cat wins.eheh


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 1, 2010)

caparison_x said:


>


 
I'ma get kitty litter all up in your sandals.
You'll be upset, but I'm too cute. So you won't mind...


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 10, 2011)

777 said:


> Why put such a horrible looking cheap bridge on such a guitar =[





Necro Bump with Pics

New Lo Pro Edge trem installed











BONUS KITTEN CONTENT!


----------



## ev1ltwin (Mar 10, 2011)

damn dude. that guitar is gorgeous


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome job! Where'd you get the neck from? It looks quality


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow dude, this is really nice! I love the veneer... And that last kitten photo = win.


----------



## drenz (Mar 11, 2011)

that guitar is literally breathtaking, i dont think there is a single thing i don't like about it. very very very nice job!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome, glad to see you upgraded the trem =P


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks much better with an Edge, I can't stand tremmed Ibby's without Ibby trems, I'm so picky on them.

And if I didn't know better, I'd have thought you stole my cat. The resemblance is uncanny! Is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 11, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Looks much better with an Edge, I can't stand tremmed Ibby's without Ibby trems, I'm so picky on them.
> 
> And if I didn't know better, I'd have thought you stole my cat. The resemblance is uncanny! Is it a boy or a girl?



Its a female kitten  its name is Hunter (because she pounces on stuff like a Hunter from Left 4 Dead)


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine's a girl too, I should have called her that. Because she does exactly that.


----------



## TimTomTum (Mar 14, 2011)

You inspired me to mod my RG7321 ( more likely the 7621 I want to buy this year)
I mean, wow, its beautiful!


----------



## synrgy (Mar 14, 2011)

Is it wrong that I'm more excited by the Ninja Kitteh than the guitar? 

Thanks for sharing, in both cases!


----------



## kmanick (Mar 14, 2011)

looks great!
I wonder if the Walnut did anything to the tone or is it too thin?


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 14, 2011)

kmanick said:


> looks great!
> I wonder if the Walnut did anything to the tone or is it too thin?



Its too thin to affect the tone XD

I asked the same question when I made the veneers thread 

But as they say Great minds think alike!


----------



## darren (Mar 14, 2011)

Really nice work!


----------



## Jango (Mar 15, 2011)

It's missing a string!

Seriously, though, that's beautiful. Good work on a beautiful guitar.


----------

